# IBS and GERD related?



## SMax82 (Jan 9, 2003)

Is IBS and GERD related to one another? Does one cause the other?


----------



## Sindy (Mar 8, 2003)

I don't know if they are related but I suffer from both.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

From what I have read, I don't think so; but i am willing to bet they are both caused by the same condition. I know when I got rid of the d, the GERD and chronic indigestion also left.Mark


----------



## Linda mac (Feb 24, 2002)

I suffer from both. I am IBS-D/C, and have been all my life. The GERD is of more recent development, my last attack ,stangely being last night. I attribute this to having eaten late in the evening. I was wakened at 3:00Am bringing up bile. I will now go back on my Prevacid for however long it takes for the symptoms to subside.Luilu


----------



## gcooper (Apr 20, 2003)

I too suffer from both IBS-C and GERD. I've had both for several years. The GERD, I know exactly, has been 12 years and still trying to deal with that. The consitpation and bloating of the IBS which causes my clothes to fit tighter which in turn causes my GERD to act up. It's very uncomfortable at work. I have to sit back at my desk because when I lean forward the acid starts to come up my throat. My GERD is so bad that it actually causes my throat to close up and I can barely breath. It's like breathing through a pinhole. It's sorta like an asthma attack but I understand with Asthma, you can't breathe out. I can't breathe in. My throat feels so raw from the acid and it's like the sides of the throat stick together and closes up. I usually guzzle lots of water inbetween breathes and it seems to ease it. Then on top of that I have this horrible bloating discomfort. I literally look like I'm five months pregnant. My clothes may fit in the morning when I go to work but by the time I go home, they don't fit. If I'm wearing pants, I usually have them unzipped all day long. My shape has become a box shape. It's pretty depressing. Then I haven't had a bm in I don't know how long. I try something every night and nothing. The enemas are becoming unproductive now. I have pain in my left side - so bad I can't lay on my back or my left side. This is a new pain for me - I've had for a couple of weeks now. I don't know what that is. I also have a motility problem. A slow motor. I take propulsid for that which is supposed to help with the constipation but it doesn't. Proposid has been taken off the market but my doctor can get it through some protocol program and as long and I see him every three months with lab work and physical exam. The propulsid does help with the choking feeling I get though. I didn't realize I was rattling so much. I've been reading the posts on this site for several nights and was surprised that there are so many people with these same problems and all trying to find the magic cure so I finally registered so I could add my two cents.Well, anyway, the medicine I am currently taking is:40mg Nexium/day (two if needed for acid)20mg Propulsid two times/day (for motility)Bentyl (I usually only take this when the Tums and Nexium isn't keeping the acid down)Zelnorm (2mg - 6mg 2 times/day for IBS) this hasn't really helped me with the constipation but has helped me with the bloating. I actually forgot to take it today and then I went out for Easter dinner and now I am feeling pretty crappy.I used to take Tums throughout the day but now take Gaviscon. Good stuff. I'm going to throw the TUMS out now. Gaviscon is much better than the TUMS. Instant relief. I may have to take again in an hour but no more than two doses. It usually helps me with the GERD throughout the day/night. I am so glad I came accross it.So, enough rattling. Thanks so much for listening.


----------



## Meesh (Apr 8, 2003)

My slow motility seems to ccause both IBS-C and GERD because food no move out of stomach fast enough. And when IBS flares up, with bloating and C and pain, food backs up into my esophagus as does liquids. I usually need sleeping pills during those times and must only consume a small amount of liquified food. It feels awful to bend over. Walking and then drinking 32oz flavored water helps my C!


----------

